# limping goats



## Jami (Oct 8, 2008)

I gave all my does pre-kidding Bose shots and now i have 2 does that are limpimg on hind legs. They act like sometimes they cant find their feet and they are stiff in thier hind ends. Any thoughts?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Where did you give the injections?? 

I have no idea what would be up with them...We give ours Bo-Se before breeding,during pregnancy and a boost a week before they kid with no ill effects.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you give it in the hind legs? The leg muscles are divided into two sections via a long band...it's their sciatic nerve, get a needle it there and it puts the leg to sleep, you can also tear it with the needle if they jump and do permanent damage. There is nothing in Bo-se but selenium and vitamin E, nothing to cause rear end weakness except if you gave a shot back there. Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Not meaning to be picky, but there are more than just those two ingredients. I had a goat have an allergic reaction to the shot which is the only reason I ever thought about it. 

Here are the ingredients:
2.19 mg sodium selenite (equivalent to 1 mg selenium), 50 mg (68 USP units) vitamin E (as d-alpha tocopheryl acetate), 250 mg polysorbate 80, 2% benzyl alcohol (preservative), water for injection q.s. Sodium hydroxide and/or hydrochloric acid may be added to adjust pH.

I'm betting my doe was allergic to the polysorbate 80 as some people can be sensitive to it. She broke out in huge hives all over her body immediately after injection, with a huge one where she was injected, and her face swelled. This ingredient has caused such reactions in humans as well.

Anyway, doubt that has something to do with this, but I think it's important to remember there are other ingredients in shots for situations like my doe's. Needless to say, no more bo-se shots for her. Her kids are all fine with it though.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Actually, from what I just read some people have had sudden trouble walking or loss of coordination, numbness of an arm or leg and one sided weakness from polysorbate 80. Perhaps if these two does are related, it is a possibility they both happen to be sensitive to it? These are considered severe reactions.

http://www.drugs.com/sfx/darbepoetin-alfa-polysorbate-80-side-effects.html


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I accidentally hit the nerve once when giving a shot and she did limp for a few days and was unsteady. I know it was because I hit that nerve. She was better in a few days.


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Vicki, can you describe the way the rear leg is divided and exactly where that sciatic nerve is? 

I once gave a doe a shot of Selon-E (our version of Bo-Se) and crippled her for life. I don't think she fought the injection but it's been many years. After that her pastern on that leg knuckled over like a kid's with white muscle disease. She did pretty well: got good at hopping along on her three good legs and we milked her for quite a few years after that and she always had nice kids but since then I've been very shy of injecting in the hind quarter since I'm still not sure where that darn nerve is.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you feel of the rear thigh, it is very obvious a rear half of the muscle (where you can give shots with a very short needle IM) and the front half of the muscle. You can literally put your fingers into the sciatic nerve between the two and it feels like a rubber band stretched tight. When giving IM shots in the rear leg, and have your vet teach you how to give neck shots for IM instead or thurl shots.....put your hand on the inside of the thigh and press the small muscle at the back out, so your hand can feel the nerve....make sure you do not put the needle into this area and you are fine.

When giving shots use a short enough needle that you can bury the needle into the muscle or under the skin and keep pressing in as you pull out the plunger....you want to control the shot so all the meds go into the muscle or under the skin BEFORE you start pulling out the needle. If you pull out as your push in you can drag meds through veins which means it goes right to their heart...this is where most antiphalaxsis comes from, not from the meds themselves...even in people. Vicki


----------



## Jami (Oct 8, 2008)

my does have both quit limping I must have hit the nerve thanks for the help.


----------

